# Carribean Jerk



## southernsausage (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a dry-rub and/or complimenting wet-sauce recipe for authentic Carribean Jerk? I've have it in St. Martin from street-food vendors and it was extraordinary! I brought some dry rub spice back from the trip several years ago but have long since used it up. It was made and packaged on the islands. Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is one that I have used many times with great success 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/jamacian-jerked-wings


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 16, 2012)

I have been wanting a Jerk recipe for an experiment for a buddy of mine for a while...Sorry I do not have one, but would like to follow this thread to see if someone shares one....SB


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are some authentic recipes.........


*Jerk Wet Rub*

1 onion. ﬁnely chopped
1/2 cup ﬁnely chopped scallions. including green parts
2 teaspoons fresh thyme leaves
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground Jamaican allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 or 2 Scotch bonnet or habanero chilies,
minced fine
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Using a mortar and pestle or a footl processor.
combine all the ingredients and grind to a
paste. 

*Jerk Dry Rub*

1 tablespoon onion ﬂakes
1 tablespoon onion powder
2 teaspoons ground dried thyme
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground Jamaican allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons dried chives or green onions

Mix together all the ingredients. Store leftover
seasoning in a tightly closed glass jar. 

*Jerk Marinade*

1 yellow onion. ﬁnely chopped
1/2 cup ﬁnely chopped scallions
2 teaspoons fresh thyme leaves
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon ground Jamaican allspice
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 or 2 habanero. jalapeno. or serrano chiles chopped
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 tablespoon cider vinegar or distilled white vinegar

In a blender or food processor, combine all ingredients and process until smooth.


~Martin


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 16, 2012)

DDF, thanks for the recipes, I will be giving this a try soon; I take for granite that it will work on chicken???? I have never really tried it before, but my dad use to tell me how good the jerked chicken was in Jamaica when he use to go…..We were suppose to go about 6 years ago. We were not able to go then and now, unfortunately we will never be able to since he is no longer with us…..By cooking this recipe I can kind of have the  experience we were not able to……Thanks SB


----------



## kingt36 (May 17, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Here are some authentic recipes.........
> 
> 
> *Jerk Wet Rub*
> ...


I'm thinking I may try this paste out on a pork butt. I want to rub it on as well as inject it. What kind of liquid could I add to it to turn some of it into an injectable? Seems like water will dilute it some. Any ideas?


----------



## smokerpaul (May 17, 2013)

if you do not want to make your own try finding a jar of walkerswood jerk seasoning , it really is one of the best ready made wet rubs.or go to www.jamaicatravelandculture.com/food for real jamaican recipies


----------



## djtrixx (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, thanks for these recipes.  More to add to the arsenal!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 20, 2013)

If you make the dry rub try adding some to your regular BBQ rub, it is a fantastic subtle flavor on pork and chicken.


----------



## downrange (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh my, I live near a Jamaican restaurant and they make the absolute best Jerk Chicken and Ribs I have ever tasted in my life (I haven't been to Jamaica but I have had Jerk chicken from many places)!!!  The owner gives me little tips here and there but never the whole recipe lol.  I am pretty sure he smokes the meat and uses Pimento wood (the tree that Allspice comes from).  I also believe he smokes the meats in foil pans with the jerk marinade in the pan and then maybe he puts the chickens on the grill grates at the end of the cooking process to make the skin a little crispy.  I am also sure that he injects the chicken and ribs with the Jerk marinade as the chicken is always super moist and tender.  

IMHO, Walkerswood Jerk Marinade tastes like crap compared to any Jerk chicken I have ever had; it tastes waaaaay too salty.  Jerk should NOT be salty!  Also, Scotch Bonnet Peppers, while having the same scoville ranking as Habanero peppers, taste slightly different.  Scotch Bonnet Peppers have a fruitier flavor over Habanero peppers, so if you can get those, try to use those over Habanero peppers.  I am lucky as they can be found close by in Philadelphia.

The next time I get some Jerk Chicken and Ribs from this place, I will post some pics.  :-)


----------

